# Countries with highest levels of cardependence?



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

Anywhere has an excellent transit system compared to Auckland.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I can attest to New Zealander's dependance on cars. We are sort of a dump site for second hand Japanese cars. 
Of the top of my head, were are a nation of 4.1 million people driving 2.1 million cars.
Traffic here is chaotic at best.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Im unhappy to say that car-dependence is is being further encouraged in my city of Adelaide, South Australia, due to the planning policies of our CBD city council who enforce huge minimum car parking provisions for all new office towers. We have so many multi-storey car parks and more are being built because new office towers are planned. There is now such an oversupply of carparks in the CBD that the cost of parking is incredibly low compared to other Australian cities.
For example, a large car park next to my building now gives us thousands of vouchers to park all day for $7, and its working. So many people in my office are now driving into work in the city. When I started, far more people took PT, and now I reckon more people are driving. Only about 5 people in my team of 18 now take PT. We are one of the few western cities not to have an increase in the use of PT over the past few years, and it quite frankly shits me to tears considering our state government has a policy of dramatically increasing PT use by year 2020. So there are 2 tiers of govt with policies contradicting each other.

Ridiculous


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ So? Enough parking spaces for a change, and all in garages too, what's wrong about that?


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ So? Enough parking spaces for a change, and all in garages too, what's wrong about that?


whats wrong? How is a huge oversupply of carparking going to encourage people to switch from their cars to PT, considering its almost cheaper to drive into the CBD rather than take the bus or train. How is a CBD completely congested with cars causing delays for my bus route good?

Most cities seem to be discouraging too many cars entering its city centres, so why mine is encouraging it has got me bambuzzled. Australians per capita are the worst polluters in the world, caus of all the energy we consume, its just lucky we have a smallish population. Im embarrased by this


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey mate, if you think Adelaide is bad, try living or driving to work in New Zealand. Where I live, what usually turns into a five minute drive into town (about 5-7 Kms roughly) turns into a ten minute drive in traffic that has all the flow of maple syrup. In New Zealand, there is hardly any big time development of public transport or effective light railway systems. Everytime the government tries to buy or update these systems, people complain that the costs outweigh the benefits so we build more and more motorways. 

You should really stop bitching because the grass is most definately greener on your side of the Tasman.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
a 10 minute drive for 5-7kms in rush hour sounds like a breeze.
The only region in NZ that has heavy traffic is Auckland. 
The fact is that NZ has niether a well developed road network or rail/lightrail network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah 7 km in 10 minutes isn't bad at all... I used to drive all the way across town using surface streets, it took me 25 - 30 minutes for 10 kms.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, it is only good if you are travelling in the opposite direction to traffic. Otherwise, there is a relatively long wait (for us Kiwis anyway) to get into town.
Auckland is not the only region with heavy traffic use. Don't forget places like Christchurch and Tauranga which have less population but have the same traffic problems.


----------

